# What do you think about this trailer?



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I found this ad on my local list and it DOES sound too cheap to be true. Could it be ripoff or make sense to go out and look at it (given it's not sold, of course).... 

**********************************

*~Eclipse al 2 horse trailer,DLX model, straight load - $2800
*


7' Wide Bumper Pull..... 

Cox signature series 
Eclipse aluminium 2 horse trailer 
DLX model 
year 2008 
Straight load 
v-nose 
One roof vent per horse, 
Deluxe padded divider on removable center post, 
Deluxe padded butt, breast bars, and head bumpers, 
48" rubber on walls, 
I am the only owner of this trailer. 
It has a clear title. 
Horse Trailer Standard Features: 
Removable slant and center post, 
Aluminum Construction, 
7' 6" interior height and 80" width, 
Full Dressing room wall with 24” x 18” windows, 
2 side escape doors, 
24" x 18" sliding windows in the nose & dutch doors, 
17ft total length, 
3500lbs # Dexter axles w/ electric brakes, 
Rear door makes load ramp, 
Accept reasonable offer.... 
photos: 
http://i55.tinypic.com/el2wxk.jpg


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Be really careful. I emailed on a similar one, similar price, too, last fall. Mine was definitely a scam. But, can't hurt to inquire-if they will actually meet you in person, that would be a start..and naturally, if they say-free shipping...just pay for the trailer-RUN!

Usually, if is sounds too good to be true, it is.:-(


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

FYI-I just did a quick google of Eclipse DLX $2800-came up with several Craigslist ads, all different places, mainly midwest, all flagged for removal. Doesn't look to be legit.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm betting on it being a scam since a 2008 Eclipse goes for a heck of a lot more than $2,800.00, but it wouldn't hurt to contact them.

If you contact them and they tell you the trailer's in another state and will have to be shipped to you, it's a definite scam.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

It's a scam!!! They are "selling" other items as well like RV's, 4wheelers, motorcycles etc. All the same person and same ads. They don't let anyone look at the item before buying. Don't even bother with it. 

If it sounds to good to be true, it probably isn't.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks, All! I have a trailer actually and not looking for one (unless it's super price from someone I trust). But the price was just too good not to ask.

However(!), I gonna inquire for fun! Will keep you all updated how it goes!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

OK, I got a reply back (and BTW, *BEWARE of anyone with the address *_*[email protected]*_ !!!)... How sweet, isn't it? I think I gonna get it! 

Hi,
First of all I want to thank you for your interest in purchasing my 2008 eclipse DLX two horse trailer. I've advertised my trailer nation-wide,and I received a lot of emails from interested buyers. Anyway, I confirm again the last price is $2,800. I will even deliver it to you if needed and it will take no more than 2-7 working days (depending on your exact location). The horse trailer is located in Portland, ME. I almost closed the deal but the buyer couldn't get a loan from his bank. But there is a good part in all of this: he sent me 400$ to cover the shipping cost before he got the bad news from the bank, and now he said i should keep it: "this is my way to show my appreciation for your effort" he said. Giving the nature of this transaction we can escrow the payment with Google Checkout, and this way you're not buying something sight unseen. 
If you have other questions feel free to email me, I hope we can do business together.
Sincerely,
Carolyn Glenn

NOTE: I have attached some additional pictures for you to the following link : http://s892.photobucket.com/albums/ac129/fergi44e/2008%20Eclipse%20DLX%20Aluminium%202%20Horse%20Trailer/


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

If you still want to tweak this scamming seller, tell them that as luck would have it, how cool is this, your former TRAINER lives in Maine just 2 miles from the trailer!!! and your trainer said sure, he'll be happy to go see the trailer for you and take possession!!!! He's bringing cash!!!!! When would be good for him to see the trailer???? A legit seller would be all over this, right? 

I will bet you that a) it's already sold or b) you never hear back.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Ladytrails said:


> If you still want to tweak this scamming seller, tell them that as luck would have it, how cool is this, your former TRAINER lives in Maine just 2 miles from the trailer!!! and your trainer said sure, he'll be happy to go see the trailer for you and take possession!!!! He's bringing cash!!!!! When would be good for him to see the trailer???? A legit seller would be all over this, right?
> 
> I will bet you that a) it's already sold or b) you never hear back.


Oh, boy, that's the great idea! I gonna send it to her now! :lol:


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Boy, that trailer sure gets around! It was in AZ, PA, and now ME. The gal lives in CA supposedly, so she'll send you back another email that you'll need to do the deal thru EBay anyway since the shipping company has the trailer.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

usandpets said:


> Boy, that trailer sure gets around! It was in AZ, PA, and now ME. The gal lives in CA supposedly, so she'll send you back another email that you'll need to do the deal thru EBay anyway since the shipping company has the trailer.


Lol! You are about right. Here is the email:

**************************************************

I understand you but all the papers are with the trailer at the shipping company in a big container and I don't have access to them. I forgot that probably someone will ask me about papers and I didn't make any copies. Sorry if this causes you any problems but the papers will come along with the trailer. The trailer right now is at the shipping company like I told you before. Google Checkout wouldn't accept to send the trailer first, without them receiving the payment from the buyer. I have done this before and I know how it works. The payment must be made first, and right after it's been confirmed, the shipping would initiate. I will ship the trailer tomorrow first thing in the morning, but you will also have to pay the money to Google Checkout. You will receive the trailer and inspect it and only if the trailer meets your expectation you contact Google Checkout department, and tell them to release the payment to me. Please let me know if you have any other questions and concerns.
Hope you understand...
Carolyn Glenn


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I wonder is there any way to catch the person? I reported on craigslist, but I have a feeling they'll just ignore it...


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> I wonder is there any way to catch the person? I reported on craigslist, but I have a feeling they'll just ignore it...


 Check out this page. At the bottom you can respond. I think they want her email address and the email she gives you. That's where I found out about the 2nd email that she sends that she can't do it in person: 

Criminal & The Horse Trailer – Part 3 Scammer Database


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

usandpets said:


> Check out this page. At the bottom you can respond. I think they want her email address and the email she gives you. That's where I found out about the 2nd email that she sends that she can't do it in person:
> 
> Criminal & The Horse Trailer – Part 3 Scammer Database


Yes, I've seen this one before, and they already have the email down there! Ha-ha! I was more curious if it's possible to report to officials. But from my search looks like officials don't care about it at all.... :-|


----------

